# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مطالعه و مشکل سرو صدا

## ستاره باران

سلام. فک کردم خیلی خوب میشد اگه ی صفحه ای تو انجمن میداشتیم که توش درد و دل کنکوری میکردیم
منظورم اینکه از موانعی که سر راه رسیدن به هدفمون هست اینجا صحبت کنیم تا بقیه راهنمایی کنن
مثلا خود من ی مشکل بزرگ دارم
اونم اینکه میخوام واسه کنکور برنامه ریزی کنم
ولی شرایط خونه اصلا مناسب نیست
خیلی سر و صدا میکنن
بلند بلند حرف میزنن انگار خدا تو گلوشون بلندگو نصب کرده!!!
از اون بدتر اینکه صدای تی وی رو زیاد میکنن!
از کتابخونه م خوشم نمیاد!
بچه ها شرایط خونه شما چطوریاست؟؟؟
بیاین با هم درد و دل کنیم
و  همدیگه رو راهنمایی کنیم!
تذکر مهم: دادن نظراتی که حکم ضدحال رو داره و باعث تضعیف روحیه میشه ممنوعه!

----------


## sara1375

بهش توجه نکن.اون پسره بود سال 88 نفر اول شدمیگفت تو یه خونه با n نفر زندگی میکنه.
پ اون چی؟

----------


## raponzel

> سلام. فک کردم خیلی خوب میشد اگه ی صفحه ای تو انجمن میداشتیم که توش درد و دل کنکوری میکردیم
> منظورم اینکه از موانعی که سر راه رسیدن به هدفمون هست اینجا صحبت کنیم تا بقیه راهنمایی کنن
> مثلا خود من ی مشکل بزرگ دارم
> اونم اینکه میخوام واسه کنکور برنامه ریزی کنم
> ولی شرایط خونه اصلا مناسب نیست
> خیلی سر و صدا میکنن
> بلند بلند حرف میزنن انگار خدا تو گلوشون بلندگو نصب کرده!!!
> از اون بدتر اینکه صدای تی وی رو زیاد میکنن!
> از کتابخونه م خوشم نمیاد!
> ...


خب بهشون بگو سروصدا نکنن
یا هندزفری بذا تو گوشت با اهنگ درس بخون

----------


## M3hr4N

با أهنگ نمیشه درس خوند تمرکز رو کم میکنه اما خود هندزفری های توگوشی خیلی تو کم کردن صدا کمک میکنن. برای برنامه ریزی هم عزیز این کارگاه مشاوره دکتر افشار رو گوش کن مشکلت حل میشه
http://alirezael.ir/post/168

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

----------


## ستاره باران

:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):
من نمیتونم با این اوضاع برای کنکور بدرسم!
دوستانی که خونه شون پر سرو صداس کمکم کنن!
چطور میشه تو خونه پر سر و صدا  درسید؟؟؟
هنزفوری گوشی که زیاد جلوی صدا رو نمیگیره
بعدشم حالا سر و صداها ی طرف
عصبانیت من از خونواده م ی طرف!
اینقد عصبی میشم که حد نداره
با عصبانیتم که نمیشه  درسید!
احیانا کسی نیس شرایطش مثل من باشه؟؟؟

----------


## johnny

به نظرم کسی که بخواد درس بخونه این چیزا اصن براش مهم نیست شما هدف و علاقت که مشخص بشه در هر شرایطی میتونی درس بخونی! (البته نظر شخصیه!)

----------


## نیلگون_M5R

منم همین مشکلو داشتم
البته مشکل من باتلویزیون بودانقد انگشتامو محکم توگوشام فرو میکردم وفشار میدادم که گوشام درد میگرفت
خب که این کارم باعث شد یکم مراعات کنن

----------


## Ensany

من هم این مشکل رو داشتم! ولی زیر زمین خونمون رو تمیز و مرتب کردم اونجا مطالعه میکنم!

به شما هم پیشنهاد میکنم اگه همچین جایی مثل انباری یا زیر زمین دارین حتما اقدام کنید!

جالبه بدونید رستگار رحمانی رتبه یک تجربی و زبان و رتبه 46 هنر در دو متر انباری درس میخونده!

اما اگه همه اینها نیست و شما خونواده پر جمعیتی هستید متاسفانه باید قبول کنید که کتابخونه تنها راه حل هستش!

کتابخونه هم خوبه! مخصوصا کتاب خونه های دانشگاه! من بعضی وقتا دانشگاه میرم! هم کلاساش هم کتابخونش! در کل خوبه!

اگه دسترسی دارین برین! ور نه کتابخونه ها و قرائت خونه ها میزبان شما هستند!

البته در نظر بگیرید خیلی خوباش شرط معدل بالای 17 دارن!

یکی متوسطشو انتخاب کنید که از لحاظ معدل اشتباهی نباشه!

اصلا نگران نباشید!

----------


## sama

منم همین مشکلات رو با خونوادم داشتم پارسال ... هم سر و صدا میکردن و هم دعوا میکردن و اصلا حتی یک نفر به فکر من نبود ...
خیلی ها میگن برو کتابخونه ولی من چندبار رفتم و اصلن تمرکز نداشتم اونجا ...
بعدم این حرفهایی که میزنید مگه فلان رتبه نبود یا اون یک نبود ؟! درسته ... ولی آدما با هم متفاوتن ... یکی میتونه تو شلوغی درس بخونه و یکی نمیتونه ... یکی از بچگی عادت کرده تو شلوغی درس بخونه ...
من که عادت نداشتم ... نتیجه کنکورمم اونی که در حد توانایی هام بود نشد ...
به نظر من ی بار بشینید باهاشون حرف بزنید و بگید فقط همین یکسال رو یکم بخاطر بچشون مراعات کنن ...
ی راه  دیگه هم هست ... از این گوشگیرهای ضد صدا بذارید ... تو نت سرچ کنید هست ...

----------


## Ensany

اها ! دوستمون خانوم سما خیلی مورد خوبی اشاره کردن!

صنعتی کارها برای جلو گیری از صدای شدید یه گوشی میذارن گوششون! دوستان من هم استفاده میکنن حتی در کتابخونه! باهاش شما هیچ صدایی رو نمیشنوید!

  از این و امثال این استفاده کنید! عالیه! مشکلتون حل میشه

----------


## sama

2 مدل داره این گوشی های ضد صدا ...
یک مدلش مثل گوشگیرهایی که تو استخر استفاده می کنید هست ... که ورودی راه گوش رو کامل میبنده و هیچ صدایی نمیاد ...
مدل دوم همینی هست که عکسش رو بالا گذاشتن ...
منتهی اونی که واسه صنعت هست با اینی که ضد صدا هست من شنیدم فرق داره ... 

قیمت اینهایی که گفتم مثل گوشگیر استخر هست جفتی 6 هزار تومن بود پارسال ... و نوع دوم مدلهاش از 70 تومن بود تا 120 تومن ...

----------


## ستاره باران

دست گلتون درد نکنه بچه ها
بخصوص بچه هایی که راهکار دادن
راهکاراتون عالی بود
سما جان خونواده ی من زیاد پرجمعیت نیست
ولی خب هم سرو صدا میکنن
وهم مثل مورد شما باهام دعوا میکنن
گریه م گرفت...
گوشگیر های استخری کامل جلو سروصدا رو میگیرن؟
شما خودت استفاده کردی؟
گوشگیرای صنعتی چی؟
کامل جلو صدا رو میگیرن؟
فک کنم از گوشگیرای استخری قبلا استفاده کردم
که  مثل دو پنبه ی استوانه ایی و حالت پذیرن.درسته؟
اگه همون باشه که من میگم کامل جلو صدا رو نمیگیره
میگم این گوشگیرا گوش رو که به درد نمیارن؟
من بیوگرافی رستگار رحمانی رو دیدم اگه قاطی نکرده باشم، مادر پدرش پزشک و استاد دانشگاه هستن
فقطم ی خواهر داشت که بزرگتر بود و پزشکی تهران میخوند!
پس معلومه محیط خونه ش ساکت و آروم بوده!
اکثر افرادی که تو کنکور تاپ میشن
یکی از عوامل موفقیتشون رو محیط خونه و خونواده میدونن،
لطفا کسایی که شرایط ما رو ندارن
و نفسشون از جای گرم بالا میاد بیشتر سعی کنن ما رو درک کنن!
راستی شنیدم ی چسبایی هست که صدا گیره و به در اتاق میزنن تا جلوی ورود صدا رو بگیره
کسی اطلاعات در موردشون نداره؟
خانواده ی من معتقدن که من باید عوض بشم و خودم رو عادت بدم با وجود سرو صدا مطالعه کنم
میگن خیلیا اینکار رو میکنن
نظرتون چیه؟
خدا وکیلی میشه با وجود سر و صدا  درسید؟!

----------


## Ensany

> دست گلتون درد نکنه بچه ها
> بخصوص بچه هایی که راهکار دادن
> راهکاراتون عالی بود
> سما جان خونواده ی من زیاد پرجمعیت نیست
> ولی خب هم سرو صدا میکنن
> وهم مثل مورد شما باهام دعوا میکنن
> گریه م گرفت...
> گوشگیر های استخری کامل جلو سروصدا رو میگیرن؟
> شما خودت استفاده کردی؟
> ...


از کجا خوندی؟؟؟ بابا پدرش کارگر ساختمونی بوده! رستگار و پدر مادرش!

خونشون هم   اینه!

خودت برو صفر تا صدشو!

در مورد نظر خونوادتون هم نه درست عرض نمیکنن! من درکتون میکنم!

باید یه راه پیدا کنید که صدا تو اتاقتون نیاد! همین!

----------


## sara1375

> از کجا خوندی؟؟؟ بابا پدرش کارگر ساختمونی بوده! رستگار و پدر مادرش!
> 
> خونشون هم   اینه!
> 
> خودت برو صفر تا صدشو!
> 
> در مورد نظر خونوادتون هم نه درست عرض نمیکنن! من درکتون میکنم!
> 
> باید یه راه پیدا کنید که صدا تو اتاقتون نیاد! همین!


منم همینو براش مثال زدم.ولی اسم دقیق پسره یادم نبود.

----------


## ستاره باران

معذرت منظوری نداشتم امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشین!
منم که گفتم اگه قاطی نکنم!
چون مطمعن نبودم اینقدر که بیوگرافی این جور آدما رو خوندم قاطی میکنمشون!
میشه بقیه سوالاتم رو هم ج بدین دوستان!
از بین گوشگیرها کدومشون بهتره؟
هم گوش رو اذیت نکنه هم کامل جلو صدا رو بگیره
قیمتش بالا هم باشه ایرادی نداره فقط عملکردش خوب باشه
از کجا میشه گوشگیر رو خرید؟
ایران گلچین فروش اینترنتی میکنه
به نظرتون از اونجا بگیرم؟

----------


## Ensany

> معذرت منظوری نداشتم امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشین!
> منم که گفتم اگه قاطی نکنم!
> چون مطمعن نبودم اینقدر که بیوگرافی این جور آدما رو خوندم قاطی میکنمشون!
> میشه بقیه سوالاتم رو هم ج بدین دوستان!
> از بین گوشگیرها کدومشون بهتره؟
> هم گوش رو اذیت نکنه هم کامل جلو صدا رو بگیره
> قیمتش بالا هم باشه ایرادی نداره فقط عملکردش خوب باشه
> از کجا میشه گوشگیر رو خرید؟
> ایران گلچین فروش اینترنتی میکنه
> به نظرتون از اونجا بگیرم؟


اگه خرید اینترنتی کنی احتمالا طول میکشه اومدنش!
برو ابزار فروشی بگو همچین چیزی میخوام!

بهت میده!

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> 2 مدل داره این گوشی های ضد صدا ...
> یک مدلش مثل گوشگیرهایی که تو استخر استفاده می کنید هست ... که ورودی راه گوش رو کامل میبنده و هیچ صدایی نمیاد ...
> مدل دوم همینی هست که عکسش رو بالا گذاشتن ...
> منتهی اونی که واسه صنعت هست با اینی که ضد صدا هست من شنیدم فرق داره ... 
> 
> قیمت اینهایی که گفتم مثل گوشگیر استخر هست جفتی 6 هزار تومن بود پارسال ... و نوع دوم مدلهاش از 70 تومن بود تا 120 تومن ...


نه بابا چقدر گرون میگی .... من خودم از خلبانیاشون گرفتم.از 15تومن دارن به بالا...اما بازم صدا رو کامل نمیگیرن اما اینکه من گرفتم خداروشکر خوبه
گوشگیر اسفنجی ها هم جفتی 1500تومن هست نهایتش بشه 5.000ت

بهترین انتخاب همین نوع خلبانیشون هست.اسفنجیا اصن صدارو نمیگیرن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> معذرت منظوری نداشتم امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشین!
> منم که گفتم اگه قاطی نکنم!
> چون مطمعن نبودم اینقدر که بیوگرافی این جور آدما رو خوندم قاطی میکنمشون!
> میشه بقیه سوالاتم رو هم ج بدین دوستان!
> از بین گوشگیرها کدومشون بهتره؟
> هم گوش رو اذیت نکنه هم کامل جلو صدا رو بگیره
> قیمتش بالا هم باشه ایرادی نداره فقط عملکردش خوب باشه
> از کجا میشه گوشگیر رو خرید؟
> ایران گلچین فروش اینترنتی میکنه
> به نظرتون از اونجا بگیرم؟


اصن اینترنتی سفارش نده!! برو فروشگاه های لوازم و تجهیزات ایمنی...حتمن امتحان کن چون ی سریاشون به راحتی صدارو عبور میدن و فایده ندارن.
بهترین انتخاب همین نوع خلبانیشون هست.اسفنجیا اصن صدارو نمیگیرن

----------


## sama

عزیزم درکت میکنم چون منم تو همین شرایط بودم ...

کاملا با گوشی استخری فرق داره ... اونا ضد صدا نیستن اصلا ... ببین اینا وقتی وارد گوش میشن کاملا دهانه ی ورودی گوش رو میبندن به خاطر همین هیچ صدایی نمیاد ...
من اینترنتی خریدم ... از اون مدلی که جفتی 6 هزار تومن هست ...
یادم نمیاد الان از کدوم سایت خریدم ... ولی یادمه سایت دکتر نیکخو هم داشت ... الان سرچ کردم سایت mihanmarket هم داشت ... قیمت ها هم همونی بود که گفتم ...
اتفاقا من برعکس دوستان نظرم اینه که اینترنتی خرید کنید ... چون این گوشی ها انواع مختلفی داره واسه استفاده های مختلف در صنعت ... و  خیلی هم شبیه به هم هستن ...

----------


## ستاره باران

بچه ها میگم درس خوندن برای کنکور چقدر سخت و طاقت فرساست،نه؟؟
هر روز باید درس بخونی
همه ی روزات یکنواخت میشه بدور از تفریح کافی و تنوع!
البته من ی مدت طولانی از تحصیل فاصله گرفت بودم،چند سال.... 
به نظرتون چه مدت طول میکشه که عادت کنم؟
دوست دارم دارو آزاد برم!!
ولی تلاشم اندازه ی کاردانی هم نیس!
به نظرتون اقای افشار میتونه بهم انگیزه بده؟
چیکار کنم انگیزه م زیاد شه؟
ببخشید من زیاد میحرفم!

----------


## Ensany

> بچه ها میگم درس خوندن برای کنکور چقدر سخت و طاقت فرساست،نه؟؟
> هر روز باید درس بخونی
> همه ی روزات یکنواخت میشه بدور از تفریح کافی و تنوع!
> البته من ی مدت طولانی از تحصیل فاصله گرفت بودم،چند سال.... 
> به نظرتون چه مدت طول میکشه که عادت کنم؟
> دوست دارم دارو آزاد برم!!
> ولی تلاشم اندازه ی کاردانی هم نیس!
> به نظرتون اقای افشار میتونه بهم انگیزه بده؟
> چیکار کنم انگیزه م زیاد شه؟
> ببخشید من زیاد میحرفم!


درود دوست عزیز!

روان شناسان معتقدند برای اینکه بدن به چیزی عادت کنه 21 روز باید اون کار رو انجام بده!

عارفان این عدد رو 40 ابراز میکنن!

ولی واسه انگیزه برید به این پست مهم! دانلود آلفای ذهنی ! فعال سازی موتور حافظه و  یاد گیری!  مراجعه کنید! اگه وقت بزارید و کامل گوش بدید داستان ها و عبارت هایی میگن که نه تنها درس! بلکه دید شما نسبت به زندگی عوض میشه!

به یک جمله بسنده میکنم از این گنج گرانبها که میگه! 
*
این جهان کوه است و فعل ما ندا! از ندا ها اید سوی ما صدا* :Yahoo (106):

----------


## ستاره باران

متشکرم از راهنمایی های خوبت.
این گوشگیر صنعتی کاملا جلو صداها رو میگیره،آره؟
خودت استفاده کردی؟ راضی بودی؟
قیمتش چنده؟
بهترین نوعه؟
منظورت از ابزارفروشی چیه؟
مثلا دیگه چی میفروشن اونجا؟؟

----------


## Ensany

> متشکرم از راهنمایی های خوبت.
> این گوشگیر صنعتی کاملا جلو صداها رو میگیره،آره؟
> خودت استفاده کردی؟ راضی بودی؟
> قیمتش چنده؟
> بهترین نوعه؟
> منظورت از ابزارفروشی چیه؟
> مثلا دیگه چی میفروشن اونجا؟؟


خودم نه ولی دوستام دیدم استفاده میکنن! شما برو بگو یه چیز میخوام که کلا جلو صدارو بگیره!

ابزار فروشی منظورم جاهایی هست که سیم جوش،دیرل،رنگ و .... میفروشن!

والا دیگه نمیدونم چیا میفروشن اونجا :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ستاره باران

> نه بابا چقدر گرون میگی .... من خودم از خلبانیاشون گرفتم.از 15تومن دارن به بالا...اما بازم صدا رو کامل نمیگیرن اما اینکه من گرفتم خداروشکر خوبه
> گوشگیر اسفنجی ها هم جفتی 1500تومن هست نهایتش بشه 5.000ت
> 
> بهترین انتخاب همین نوع خلبانیشون هست.اسفنجیا اصن صدارو نمیگیرن


ممنونم از راهنماییتون.
مدل گوشگیر شما چیه؟
قیمتش چنده؟
کامل جلو صدا رو نمیگیره؟
از 10 بهش چند میدی؟ :Yahoo (83):

----------


## tanha_52

سلام
منم مثل شماها اول درسم خوب بود انتخاب رشتم اجباري بود ....خيلي هنرو دوست داشتم مخصوصا نوازندگي اينقدر علاقم زياد بود كه نصف شب بيدار ميشدم
واسه اين كه والدينم نبينن كتاب هاي مربوط به هنرو ميخوندم در نهايت رفتم رشته ي رياضي سال دوم دوتا تجديد سال سوم شيش تا و در نهايت شهريور و دي ماه پاس نكردم خرداد سال بعد يعني خرداد امسال پاس كردم ديگه متنفر شده بودم از درس رياضي به جاش اولاي مهر حس كردم درس زبان واسم درس شيرينيه علاقم كم كم به زبان از اونجا شروع شد يه سري مطالعات داشتم اما هنوز سردر گمم زبا بخونم كه هيچي بلد نيستم و علاقه دارم يا رياضي بخونم كه چيزايي بلدمو متنفرم .......

----------


## shadab shariati

ای بابااااااااا...........اگه بخوام دردو دل کنم  ک طوطی نامه!دارم ........چه ارزو هایی داشتم ..........

----------

